
Do you hate it when a company gets lots of press coverage for a feature that can be implemented and tested in less than an hour? - amichail

======
britman
To be honest, I say well done to their PR team. If you get can get great
coverage with a simple piece of functionality then that's dream stuff! Do you
have specific examples of this?

~~~
amichail
It happens all the time. See for example the "Google Navigation Bar":

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/16/lots-of-product-announcements-at-google-
today/#comments>

It's really depressing that the press could get excited over such things.

------
BrandonM
I think it's just a sign of how desperate the press is for any story.
Especially in the Tech Crunch example you gave, the article was really pretty
much filler, in my opinion, and by throwing any small thing in there, they
were able to make it a little bit larger.

Also, you have to remember that the more traditional press companies are used
to the corporate programming atmosphere, where any proposed change has to go
through several levels just to get approved. In this case, even if the
programming takes less than an hour, it's probably anywhere from a day to a
week of work to go from idea to product. Yes, this is absurd, but it is what
the press is used to, so any small change is interesting to them, because they
might not consider that it only took a trivial amount of time to put in place.

------
jslogan
Hate? No. Envious? Yes.

That's just a sign of being out-sold. Bravo for the PR team that leveraged an
idea.

------
zinosoufi
No hate, I already got a coverage by national press for a software that needed
2 hours of work.

